# advice on areas to live in Dubai



## WKLAU (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi 
I am moving ot Dubai in a couple of weeks and have never been before and so have no clue as to the areas that would be suitable for a women on her own to live.

my offices will be in 
My offices are DIFC, The Gate Village, PO Box 125115

and the two apartment in question are:

Marina (Diamond 5) or Marian Terrace, Dubai Marina, Dubai

Can anyone advise 
thank you!
BL


----------



## Dubiased (Sep 24, 2009)

I live in the marina... looked at the Marina Diamond(s) when I was in the market... rooms were small. I'd suggest seeing as many places as you can. Stay in a hotel for the first 2 nights.

Marina has many expats and lots to do...


----------

